# Would a Press Release to media be considered Spam?



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a great place to put your press release here. That or the links area. But not both - that's considered cross-posting. Much luck in your new endeavors


----------



## MaxMask (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

Add Content


----------

